# Caught my nose edge, then face planted



## threej21 (Jan 2, 2011)

ouch...kinda upset i didnt get to see the tomahakin'


----------



## Jibtah (Mar 21, 2011)

second thread on this? anyways last time I fell like your last one I tore my rotator cuff... still healing from that.. luckily I have all season... going to a doctor might've helped though.. lol


----------



## xxfinnellxx (Aug 30, 2009)

Jibtah said:


> second thread on this? anyways last time I fell like your last one I tore my rotator cuff... still healing from that.. luckily I have all season... going to a doctor might've helped though.. lol


I'm a publicity whore. And damn man, too bad to hear. I feel blessed for not being terribly injured this season.


----------



## DropShop (Mar 21, 2011)

threej21 said:


> ouch...kinda upset i didnt get to see the tomahakin'


agreed man.


----------

